# My New Piece for Saxophone Quartet



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi!
I wanted to share my new piece for saxophone quartet:




I hope you can let me know what you think of it 

Best,
Raymond


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

Aliputera said:


> Hi!
> I wanted to share my new piece for saxophone quartet:
> 
> 
> ...


I _really_ like _Purple_ :tiphat:; wonderfully fresh and original, it nevertheless reminds me a bit of Moondog and I thought I could hear some shades of Milhaud here and there. My view: recording and the work itself might be enhanced by some greater textural differentiation between the saxes. I hope you will compose other colors...


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks so much for listening and for the input!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The part I like is from 0:35 to 0:48, which had the most consistency. I felt it returned too much to that Gm chord, and that it's too sweet for the more dissonant stuff. I felt some individuality in voice parts were going somewhere, but keeps getting cut short with a return path back to that Gm chord. It's not clear to me what the character/technique of the piece is. It doesn't seem fully contrapuntal exactly, because the independence between voices is limited at times, it doesn't sound fully functional in harmony to me either, because outside of that Gm chord there are sketchy parts. Maybe the 2 can be integrated better? It does hold together overall.


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks so much for the detailed response, Phil! The idea of having consonance and dissonance side by side was best displayed by Paul Hindemith in some of his pieces and I really like it (i.e. his Piano Sonata No.2 Movt. 1).
So my idea for this piece is to experiment with the baritone sax as sort of a percussion and because of this, I think it might sound neither fully functional nor contrapuntal in a traditional sense at times.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm very curious how it would sound if you tried a different chord than that Gm chord, if you added a higher extension like a 9th or 11th. That is the sticking point for me, because the Gm chord suggests too much consonance and outlook from a traditional harmony perspective, especially when it keeps getting repeated and reinforced that way. The Hindemith sonata didn't have that sort of consonance.


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

I appreciate all the thoughtful input!


----------



## RamonC (Jun 7, 2018)

Without going into technical analysis I can tell you that I liked it: refreshing, cool, groovy,. . .

And a very well resolved and effective interpretation.

Congratulations !


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Thanks very much, Ramon! I'm so glad you liked it


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

I liked it, very fun piece


----------



## Aliputera (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey, thanks so much! It means a lot to me that you took the time to listen to it


----------



## waldhoerer (Oct 12, 2020)

Very groovy and cool music... forced me te watch the whole piece


----------

